# GHRP-6 + CJC-1295 no dac dosing protocol



## Thresh (Nov 27, 2011)

My hamster is waiting for this to arrive in the mail. Was wondering what dosing protocols you guys have used and of course what everyone thinks works best. 

Thanks!


----------



## aminoman74 (Nov 28, 2011)

Tell your rat to take 100x3 a day.I hope your rat willing come back for more.he he


----------



## Ezskanken (Nov 28, 2011)

100mcg (saturation point) 3xdaily is what many will say.  But I've read through logs where some have only ran it 2x even once a day with positive results.  Everybody responds differently, I myself will be doing mod-grf 1-29 and ipamorelin at 100mcg pre bed daily as soon as I finish reading more on it to feel comfortable with it...


----------



## Thresh (Nov 28, 2011)

What about food intake when dosing. Do you wait 30min, I think I've read go zero fat and zero carb for 30min after taking dose to not inhibit hgh secretion?


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 28, 2011)

100mcg 3 x daily is the going protocol. My rat is on 250mcg twice daily getting awesome results. I don't feed an hour before or after injection.


----------



## SloppyJ (Nov 28, 2011)

Take on an empty stomach. Atleast two hours no food. And then wait 30min to eat anything. Carbs blunt GH release.


----------



## Thresh (Nov 28, 2011)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Peptide Source (Nov 28, 2011)

Anytime bro!


----------

